# خلايا الوقود..... مصدر طاقة بديل و عملي



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (24 مارس 2008)

​




بات واضحاً للجميع أن البحث عن بدائل للوقود الحفري أصبح أمرًا حتميًا وبالأخص بعد ارتفاع أسعار أشكال الوقود التقليدية ، وما تبعها من إضرابات لسائقي الشاحنات في أماكن متفرقة في أوروبا. 
ولكن العلماء كانوا أبعد نظرا؛ فقد عكفوا على الدراسات؛ للبحث عن مصادر أخرى للطاقة ، واقتطعت حكومات الدول المتقدمة جانبًا من ميزانيتها لاستمرار وتطوير هذه الأبحاث، وكانت النتائج مرضية جدًّا، فقد تم تطوير استخدام الطاقة الشمسية؛ لتوليد الكهرباء، واستخدام طاقات المد والجذر وأمواج البحر كطاقات حركية يمكن تحويلها لطاقة كهربائية، والاستعاضة بالعديد من مصادر الطاقة البديلة عن الوقود الحفري. 
قد يسأل البعض هنا: إذا كانت هناك صور أخرى لمصادر الطاقة فلماذا إذن الاعتماد على الوقود الحفري ما زال مستمراً حتى الآن؟ 
السبب في ذلك هو أن هذه التكنولوجيات الجديدة ما زالت عالية التكلفة، ولا تصلح لجميع التطبيقات كبديل عن الوقود الحفري، فكما نلاحظ أن أغلب هذه التكنولوجيات تصل في النهاية إلى الطاقة الكهربائية، وعلى الرغم من أن الكهرباء تستخدم اليوم على نطاق واسع فإنها لم تحتوِ حتى الآن على كل تطبيقات الوقود الحفري، وبالأخص الحيوي منها مثل إدارة السيارات والشاحنات بالكهرباء، وكذلك فإن معظم هذه المصادر الجديدة للطاقة تعتمد على ظروف مناخية وجغرافية معينة مثل سطوع الشمس لفترات طويلة بالنسبة للطاقة الشمسية والوجود بالقرب من البحر لطاقات المد والجذر وحركة الأمواج. 
ووسط التحديات التي يتعرض لها العلماء للبحث عن وقود المستقبل الجديد سطعت في الآفاق مجدداً خلايا الوقود (fuelcell) كبديل شامل وعام بدلاً من الوقود الحفري ومع استمرار الأبحاث وتطويرها تظهر النتائج أنه سيصبح وقود المستقبل الجديد. 
خلايا الوقود هي صورة من صور تحويل الطاقة الكيميائية المختزنة في المركبات الهيدروكربونية إلى طاقة كهربائية مباشرة. 
والوقود المستخدم في هذه الخلايا هو إما الهيدروجين أو الغاز الطبيعي أو الميثانول بالاستعانة بالأكسجين أو الهواء الجوي. 
وتعتبر تطبيقات الهيدروجين من أوسع التطبيقات، حيث يمكن الحصول عليه من التحليل الكهربي للماء (electrolysis ofwater) . 



وفكرة عمل خلية الوقود تعتمد على وجود غشاء فاصل (membrane) من الحديد سطحه مغطى بمساعد حفزي (catalyst) من البلاتنيوم (platinum) وعند دخول الهيدروجين ((H2 يعمل البلاتنيوم على فصله إلى بروتون (protons) وإلكترون (electrons) ويسمح الغشاء الفاصل بمرور البروتونات، ولا يسمح بمرور الإلكترونات التي لا تجد وسيلة للعبور إلا من خلال سلك حول الغشاء الفاصل؛ ليتولد فيض من الإلكترونات في السلك، والحصول على تيار كهربي مستمر (DC) وفي الناحية المقابلة من الغشاء يتحد الإلكترون مع البروتون مرة أخرى وفي وجود هواء جوي يتكون ماء (H2O) وحرارة. 
والجدير بالذكر هنا هو أننا نحصل على الكهرباء غالباً من الماء إما من مساقط المياه كما في السد العالي في مصر أو من المحطات البخارية، وكذلك نحصل على الهيدروجين من الماء والكهرباء معاً بالتحليل الكهربي للماء، ثم باستخدام خلايا الوقود نحصل من الهيدروجين على الكهرباء وماء مرة أخرى، وهي دائرة شبه مغلقة ومتجددة؛ لأن المصدر الرئيسي هو الماء ولا يمكن أن تفنى أو تنتهي مثل الوقود الحفري . 
وكذلك تعتبر خلايا الوقود نوعًا من أنواع تخزين الطاقة (storage energy) حيث إنها تبدأ في استخدام الكهرباء في التحليل الكهربي وتنتهي بالحصول على الكهرباء عند الاستخدام. 
وعند التجريب العملي لخلايا الوقود وجد أنه تتكون في النواتج بعض من مركبات أكاسيد النيتروجين (NOX) وأكاسيد الكبريت (SOX) وهي أكاسيد ضارة جدًّا، وللتغلب عليها يمكن تركيب ممصّات لهذه الأكاسيد مع الخلية.
*أما أهم مميزات خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية فهي: *​​1-لا يوجد تلوث أو استهلاك لمصادر الوقود: حيث إن الهيدروجين ينتج من الماء، وبالأكسدة يعود إلى ماء مره أخرى، ولا توجد أي عوادم جانبية ضارة على صحة الإنسان والبيئة. 
2-آمنة للغاية: حيث إن تكنولوجيا الهيدروجين لا تحتوي على أية عناصر تسبب أية أخطار ممكنة. 
3-كفاءة التشغيل عالية جدًّا: لأنها تحول الطاقة الكيميائية إلى طاقة كهربائية بشكل مباشر مما لا يسبب أي فقد في الطاقة في أي صورة من الصور. 
4-هادئة في التشغيل: لا يمكن أن تسمع لخلية الوقود أي صوت أثناء عملها. 
5-عمرها أطول وصيانتها أقل. 
6-يمكن التحكم في حجمها حسب الطاقة الكهربائية التي تحتاجها للتشغيل. 
وتنصب الأبحاث حالياً على إيجاد تطبيقات جديدة لخلايا الوقود؛ حتى تصبح بديلًا لكل صور الطاقة الأخرى، وتكون بحق وقود المستقبل.
المصدر:http://www.muhandes.net/All/complement/Articles.aspx?numID=92

:1:​


----------

